# Mishka's ears, a timeline



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

After her spay, the cat was worried.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Today, 10months to the day. 75pounds


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Her and my first GSD, 20 years apart


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thewretched said:


> View attachment 237513
> 
> 
> View attachment 237521
> ...


Haha i.remember when you said she might be mixed but i can say.now.she.looks pure ? very pretty!


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I know it, she has been a roller coaster of different shapes and sizes, use to not eat at all, then eats too much. She has no idea what she is tired so she'll just go crazy past 9pm until she's told to go to bed. But you put her pack on. And she serves my wife perfectly, will go into a crowded mall and not even look at anyone else but her. She's the best dog either of us have ever had, and to believe she was someone's throw-away.


----------

